# Schock Zur Morgenstund!



## Gefrusteter Stammkunde (24. August 2006)

Grüße werte BLASC-Betreiber und Stammkunden,

heute Früh ereilte mich der Schocker schlechthin, als ich die Seite um 8.30 Uhr besuchte. Wie immer erwartete ich das samtige Schwarzgrau und die Schlichheit der BLASC Seite. Was mir da in meine Augen sprang war mehr als schmerzhaft für die schon belasteten Spieleraugen. Graublau wie in der Antarktis, eiskalt und schaudernd. Dann noch diese schrecklichen Bilder in Großformat und die an schwachsinn grenzenden Sprüche darauf.
Nachdem sich die Augen an die schockierenden Framen gewöhnt hatte und das Gehirnd die Bilder und Sprüche ins Unterbewusstsein verdrängt hatte konnte man sich daran machen seinen gepflegten Char aufzurufen. Ich hätte mir besser einen Kaffee gekocht in der Zeit oder wäre Brötchen einkaufen gegangen. Dann hätte ich vielleicht auch die Bilder vollkommen vergessen. Aber ich blieb wartend vor dem Bildschirm sitzen um nach ewig erscheinender Zeit das vollkommen misserabel eingebunde BLASC Charsheet geliefert zu bekommen. Immerhin war alles noch da so wie es sein sollte. Nur Spass habe ich nicht wie sonst empfunden meine neuen Gegenstände mit anderen Chars abzugleichen. 
Nungut, nachdem ich schon nach kurzer Zeit keine nur das nötigste im Bankfach überprüft hatte um nicht noch länger dem ausgesetzt zu sein habe ich mich trotzdem umgesehen. Die Guides sind ja wirklich nett und auch aktuell. Zum Durchblättern aber nicht geeignet! Naja, wenigstens kann man so Zul'Gurub in Realtime lesen. Mein Raid braucht nicht wirklich länger durch die Instanz wie diese Seite das Guide zu öffnen.
Ich habe mich also entschlossen die schrecklichen Bilder, das Design und das Wirrwarr bis gerade zu verdängen und habe auf Besserung gehofft. Leider ist die Hoffnung soeben zerstört worden und ich fand mich genötigt dies Kund zu tun.

Viele Grüße, ein geschockter Stammkund!


----------



## Daddler (24. August 2006)

Hast meine volle Zustimmung!

Da machen wir doch mal einen Thread unter Meinungen und Wünsche auf!


----------



## Maine (24. August 2006)

muss ich ganz klar zustimmen. Diese Seite ist ne Vergewaltigung von BLASC. Naja, gibt ja noch andere Seiten auf Deustch - so wie das hier aussieht wird Blasc bestimmt nicht mehr lange die Nr.1 der deutschen Sites sein.


----------



## Gast (24. August 2006)

volle zustimmung auch von mir. früher hat man die seite aufgerufen und sie war in null komma nix da. jetzt braucht es eine ewigkeit, bis man überhaupt mal die seite angezeigt bekommt. dann noch die suche, welche nochmals ewig lange dauert. ganz zu schweigen von dem design, falls diese seite diesen ausdruck überhaupt verdient. echt grausam, was aus dem schönen blasc geworden ist.


achja, noch eine meldung von meinem firefox:



> Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
> 
> Der Server unter www.buffed.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.



ich hab drei versuche gebraucht, um diese antwort zu schreiben


----------



## Gast (24. August 2006)

vor allem die ladezeiten sind ein witz. wo man früher locker 10 sachen in zwei minuten nachschauen konnte, kann man jetzt zwischen den einzelnen abfragen locker mal eben einkaufen gehen...


----------



## olm (25. August 2006)

zu allem Übel buggt auch noch jegliche Suche bei mir, so dass die Seite gar nicht mehr zu bedienen ist.


----------



## Hammers (25. August 2006)

Hi .. 

blasc.de war eines der besten Portale für wow, sei es um seinen char zu zeigen oder um Gegenstände und NPC´s oder Quest´s zu suchen. Durch seine schlichtheit und Farbgestaltung einfach super, doch was ich jetzt HIER sehe ist eine vergewaltigung der blasc seite.

Eine Internetseite sollte viel Informationen enthalten, was diese Seite auch hat, doch sie sollte auch die Stimmung rüberbringen, die ein Spiel wie WOW ausstrahlt.

Wer auf diese dumme Idee gekommen ist, der gehört auf meine ignore Liste.
Ich werde mich jetzt hier abmelden und eine andere Seite suche welche mir besser zu meiner WOW Stimmung passt.

Cu Hammers


----------



## Drik (25. August 2006)

Ich find es sehr schade das man nun die nervenden werbungen oben links unten und überal ertragen muss.

Macht Blasc.de wieder in dem Alten Format!!! Für addons gibts curse.gaming.com und Parntersuche gibts eh genug im Netz.


Gebt uns unser Schwarzes blasc wieder!!!


----------



## ein unglücklicher user (25. August 2006)

kann mich nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt kann man die charsheets nicht mal mehr abrufen wegen irgendeines db fehlers...

is ja eine sache, dass das alte einfach besser ausgesehen hat, aber wie bitte kann man eine online plattform die sich offensichtlich noch im alphastadium befindet veröffentlichen??


----------



## Isbrolosch (25. August 2006)

Oh mein Gott....

ich habe mich schon ausgeheult, aber diese Seite ist eine Vergewltigung und eine Zumutung schlechthin. Ich dachte Neuerungen bringen meist Verbesserungen. Aber allein das Design ist schrecklich, von Unübersichtlichkeit mal abgesehen.

Schade, dass den Blasc Machern das Geld, das sie für die Rechte bekommen haben wichtiger war. Nun ja eine Woche gebe ich Euch noch Zeit bis ich mir eine andere Seite suche. Schlechter gehts nicht und die Qualität ist erbärmlich. Ein Php Newbie bekommt eine bessere Seite hin, wenn er sich etwas anstrengt!


----------



## ehemaliger BLASC-Fan (25. August 2006)

also so ist BLASC definitiv nicht mehr benutzbar.

Hat jemand mal ein paar Links zu guten, deutschsprachigen Alternativen?


----------



## Anemsis (25. August 2006)

Hallo,

mir und meiner Freundin geht es da genauso, die Seite ist völlig unbrauchbar geworden, die Visitenkarten funktionieren nicht mehr, das Laden dauert eine Ewigkeit.

Ich werde meine Charakterdaten hier nicht mehr hochladen, so einen Müll kann man nicht unterstützen!

Ein enttäuschter Blasc-Nutzer


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

joop 



die neue Seite ist der absolute Müll 

unübersichtlich 
sinnlos mit applikationen vollgestopft 
saulangsam 

= absolut UNBRAUCHBAR


delete from Favorit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

never toch a running system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der spruch würde hier passen.

Ich kann mich der Meinungen meiner Vorredner nur anschließen. Das Design ist okay, aber old-good Blasc war doch um einiges angenehmer (wenn auch damals wie heute nicht zu Wow passend, aber es war eben schlicht, sehr übersichtlich usw. ...)

Was mich persönlich sehr ärgert ist die damals schon funktionierende Unterstützung der Ausgabe in XML, ich frage mich; Wurde dieses Feature auf New-Blasc aka Buffed.de einfach übersehen? Sowas darf doch ned passieren *verärgertbin*

Wieso nicht oldblasc laufen lassen, und die neue als Beta testen lassen? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich dass das nicht sooo schwer ist und ich würde mich freuen wenn sich der Besucher selbst entscheiden kann ob er das Buffed-Portal besuchen möchte oder einfach nur das gute alte Blasc.de...

Ansonsten respektiere ich die Arbeit voll und ganz des Blascsteams, die Guides sind ganz okay. Die Herolddatenbank is natürlich der Wahnsinn pur .. also großes Lob mal an dieser Stelle.

Blasc.de (and not buffed...) 4 ever!


----------



## Tut nichts zur Sache (25. August 2006)

Hallo Blasc-Team, oder was auch immer es nun ist.

Es ist schon eine ganze Weile her, dass ich mich das erste  mal auf blasc.de eingeloggt habe.
Ich war begeistert, ich hatte alles was ich wollte, Quest, Item, NPCs und was weiß der Geier noch alles. Das beste war noch, dass alles ich Deutsch war.
Man konnte in den Laggs von WoW ein paar Quest nachschlagen, oder sich ein paar Items und deren Droport und -wahrscheinlichkeit heraus suchen.

ABER WAS UM GOTTES WILLEN IST  DAS HIER!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(entschuldigt die Großbuchstaben, aber es musste sein)
Ich bin ja schon mal froh hier eine Seite geöffnet zu bekommen ohne Ladefehler wegen Zeitüberschreitung zu erhalten.
Dies hier ist hoffentlich nicht euer Ernst, oder?
Wenn ja, denke ich hat sich die Investition in den Serverumzug und die neue Site wohl nicht wirklich gelohnt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe den Blasc-Client deaktiviert. Im Moment kann ich mit dieser Site absolut nichts mehr anfangen und sollte sich das nicht ändern werden wohl viele genauso handeln. Denn das hier ist untragbar.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich auf Besserung

Ein entäuschter Blasc-User


----------



## Cerb (25. August 2006)

Was zur Hölle ist das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Blasc war die wohl beste und schnellste Deutsche Datenbank, wenn das nicht bis Sonntag wieder so ist geh ich wieder zu www.wow-handwerk.de zurück. Das ist ja grauenhaft hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht nur dass Blizz in letzter Zeit nur Müll baut, jetzt fangen auch die Communityseiten schon so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets Cerb


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

sorry des is murks was ihr hier produziert habt erstens die farbe  strahlendes weiß für den hintergrund  zu nehmen.  :/( den noch ein hellblau für die schrift. 
damit ja auch nicht sieht wo man hin klickt .


zumal die suche auch gleich mal gar nicht funtkioniert. weder nach items noch nach chars.  aber da muss ich mich nicht über zweifelos weitere  vorhandene designschwächen aufregen. 

wenn ihr weiter eure spitzenposition behalten wollte solltet ihr schleunigst was tun.


----------



## gast (25. August 2006)

Hi,

ich habe erst gedacht die Seite wäre gehackt, bis ich dann merkte dass da irgentwo gaaaanz klein noch etwas blasc zu sehen war.
Ich verstehe ja schon, dass man so eine Seite macht um damit Geld zu verdienen - aber wenn Ihr schon Geld damit verdient sollte die Leistung stimmen:
- Wie oft ist blasc nicht zu erreichen?
- Dieses supertolle Tool zum uploaden von Chars, rafft einfach nicht was ein proxy ist (ich vermute nie getestet)(egal welche Einstellung es kommt nich raus, der filezilla jedoch schon).
- Die Installationsroutine für eine neue Version, ist zu blöde abzufragen ob es einen Proxy gibt, geschweige denn beim IE nachzuschauen ob der vielleicht proxy Einstellungen besitzt
- Wieso muss der Upload eigentlich per ftp stattfinden?
- Momentan kann man seine Chars nicht abfragen (ich meine sie sind bei mir jetzt schon über einen Monat veraltet ich würde aber trotzdem draufgucken) statt dessen gibts irgenteine Fehlermeldung vom DB Connect (ich vermute nicht getestet)
- A propos Testen, testet Ihr irgentwas oder wird einfach alles direkt in die produktive Umgebung eingespielt (immerhin kriegt Ihr wohl Geld dafür)? Oder ist die Hauptsache, dass die Werbung geht? (Übrigends, wow-handwerk hat jetzt auch so tolle Werbung, die ist noch nerviger als Eure, da könntet Ihr bestimmt noch was lernen.)
Viele Grüße
pvc


----------



## Faladil1 (25. August 2006)

Also mir gefällt die neue Seite viel besser vom Design als die alte BLASC....

Wenn nun noch die Geschwindigkeit stimmen würde wär es prima


----------



## Gut und Böse (25. August 2006)

Liebes Team der Computec Media AG,

ich möchte mich meinen vorrednern teilweise anschließen. 

Die neue "Geschwindigkeit" der Homepage ist sehr sehr langsam und kommt ziemlich oft zu Zeitüberschreitungen (ich habe auch 3 Anläufe gebraucht um Antworten zu können).

An das neue Layout kann man sich gewöhnen, man müsste die linken Menüleisten übersichtlicher Gestalten aber ansonsten kann ich mich mit dem Design anfreunden.

Aber das größte Plus vom alten blasc.de Server war die Geschwindigkeit. Dies hier ist nicht akzeptabel und ich denke die Community hat es verdient, ein Statement von Euch zu erhalten, ob das ein Dauerzustand werden soll oder nur eine Übergangslösung bis buffed.de aka blasc.de auf den endgültigen Servern angekommen ist

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Daddler (25. August 2006)

Nachdem man sich registrieren muss um einen neuen Thread unter Meinungen und Wünsche zu öffnen und ich buffed.de in diesem Zustand nicht auch noch mit einen Rekord an neu registrierten Usern unterstützen möchte, führen wir einfach diesen Thread fort.

Hier der Link zu den ersten Kommentaren:

News - Startschuss ist gefallen / Kommentare

(Falls der Link gerade nicht funktioniert liegt dies an der Page!)

Der Artikel an sich ist auch ganz interessant, "...„buffed.de wird Computec Medias wichtigster Launch seit SFT – Spiele Filme Technik“, betont Johannes S. Gözalan, der Vorstandsvorsitzende von Computec Media..."

Dafür das es sich um ein so wichtiges Projekt handelt, ist wohl nicht alles optimal gelaufen / geplant. 

Die Idee mit der "Beta-test-Page" ist doch Klasse. Z.B eine neue Startseite, darauf zwei Links "neuer Style" und "alter Style" und dann noch die Möglichkeit geben die Meinung zu hinterlassen. Und nicht einfach so massive Veränderungen vornehmen ohne die Zustimmung der Nutzer der Seite zu haben. So schneidet Ihr euch nur ins eigene Fleisch, wenn die Besucherzahlen nicht mehr stimmen.

Also nehmt doch bitte wieder die alte Blasc.de Seite. Und wenn Ihr was verändern wollt, macht doch dort Verbesserungen wie z.B (zum Teil schon erwähnt) Anzeige des EP und Ehre Balkens, Anzeige der Vorgänger- und Nachfolgerquests, Koordinaten der Questgeber, Anzeige bei der Questübersicht ob Horde oder Allianz Quest mit Level Angabe, ...
Solche Changes werden bestimmt positiv von allen angenommen. Damit könnt Ihr punkten, aber nicht mit dem aktuellen Design...  brauch ich ja nicht nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

ICH WILL DAS ALTE BLASC ZURÜCK! !!  ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gut und Böse (25. August 2006)

ich mal wieder - es geht wieder -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dafür gibts nen dicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir


----------



## Faladil1 (25. August 2006)

Statement zur Geschwindigkeit gibts schon ....


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

Hallo,

Design und Optik ist ja bekanntermasse geschmackssache.

Für meinen Teil ist das ganze nun füüürchterlichst überladen. Eine Informationsflut welche die Seite unübersichtlich macht.

Hinzukommen dann noch so Dinge wie die Ladezeit der Seite (ist echt schlimm).
Oder die Fehlermeldungen beim Aufrufen der News (Warning: mysql_fetch_assoc(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /var/www/webscripts/typo3_src-4.0.1/t3lib/class.t3lib_db.php on line 801 ... und dergleichen). Da fragt man sich ... coded Ihr am Live System rum ? Also im normalfall gibt es ein Live und ein DEV System. Am DEV wird gecoded und getestet, passt alles kommt es rüber ins Live.

Naja, modernisierung und alles mögliche in Ehren. Aber das was da momentan läuft ist eher ein Rückschritt.

ReadYa


----------



## DarkViper3k (25. August 2006)

also ich finde auch das die neue seite einfach überladen ist das schlichte einfache von Blasc orginal fande ich einfach besser da hatte ich nur das was ich wollte ^^

Aber auch gut das es neue Funktionen und Inhalte dazugekommen sind


----------



## Vulakk (25. August 2006)

Ich kann mich auch dem Großteil der Vorredner anschließen:
Ich finde die neue Seite auch einfach nur grauenhaft - viel zu überladen, sch*** Farben&Design. Das schlichte alte Blasc fanf ich wesentlich besser.
Ist euch eigentlich bewußt, dass jetzt eine Vielzahl an Gildenseiten in den letzten 2-3 Tagen nicht bzw nur teilweise funktioniert haben? Ich kenne kaum eine Seite, die Items NICHT auf Blasc verlinkt oder die Gildenübersicht mit Blasc macht.


----------



## Daddler (25. August 2006)

Hier der Link zu den ersten Kommentaren - Ja er funktioniert wieder!!!:

News - Startschuss ist gefallen / Kommentare


----------



## Lameth (25. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

dass viele Menschen nicht gut mit Veränderungen zurecht kommen ist ja gemeinhin bekannt. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für den Geschmack über den man nicht streiten muss/kann/darf. Selbst Werbebanner sind irgendwie verständlich, da sich ne Seite ja auch irgendwie finanzieren muss.

Nichts desto Trotz: Das Gesamtkunstwerk "buffed.de" ist in Relation zu blasc einfach alles andere als gleichwertig:
- schlechte Performance (Nicht ganz so schlimm, Hauptsache die Verfügbarkeit stimmt.)
- schlechte Verfügbarkeit (Fällt hier jemandem was auf?)
- unübersichtlich und mit unnützen Bildern/Werbung überladen (Das einzige, das ich verstehen kann hinsichtlich der Finanzierung.)
- fürchterliches Design (Wo ist bitte das Augenfreundliche Schwarz hin?)
... und dann die Farce des Jahrhunderts: 2 URL-Änderungen innerhalb eines Monats.

Werden wir doch mal Konstruktiv: Wer kenn funktionierende, sinnvolle Alternativen? Oder sollen wir gleich wieder zurück zum guten alten Thottbot?

--
Gruß,
Lameth


----------



## Maine (25. August 2006)

www.wow-handwerk.de
zwar auch etwas werbeüberladen aber tausendmal stimmungsvoller und zweckmäßiger...

hiermit hat Blasc auf jeden Fall einen seiner Besucher verloren, viel Spaß noch hier...


----------



## DarkViper3k (25. August 2006)

naja auf jeden fall ein schrit nach hinten in Einfacheit


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

Das alte Blasc war schlicht, schnell, informativ
Das neue Buffed verursacht augenkrebs, ist langsam und überladen

Oh je, was ist bloß aus der besten deutschsprachigen Datenbank geworden. Von heute auf morgen vernichtet...


----------



## Daddler (25. August 2006)

Naja, die Datenbank ist ja noch da, nur das Frontend... *brr*


*Hallo Verantwortliche!!!*

Wie wäre es wenn jemand von Euch mal Stellung bezieht, ein Feedback gibt oder überhaupt etwas sinnvolles dazu schreibt? Lasst die User doch nicht allein! Wie geht es denn jetzt weiter???


----------



## B3N (25. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab hier ein kurzes Zwischenstatement geschrieben, wir werden so schnell wie möglich ein ausführliches Statement abgeben und euch genau berichten warum es beim Start der Seite zu solchen Leistungseinbrüchen kam etc. BLASC steht wie auf der alten Seite nach wie vor in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung (Firefox-Plugin und Manueller Upload folgen noch).

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=974


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

schade, daß das alte blasc weg ist. habe es immer gerne empfohlen und selber oft genug genutzt. 

schnell, informativ und übersichtlich ... markenzeichen die ich hier vergeblich suche

die sponoren hätten auch locker auf der alten blasc-seite ihren platz gefunden.

so kann ich nur auf besserung hoffen. wenn nicht, genug alternativen gibt es. so ist blasc aus meiner sicht jedenfals nicht länger mehr meine info-quelle No.1

Grüße
ein noch user


----------



## Daddler (25. August 2006)

Na bitte!

Dankeschön!

Bin ja schon gespannt wie es mal weitergeht (Optik). Die Performance hat sich ja schon mal verbessert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CYA


----------



## nataladass (25. August 2006)

auch von mir:

habe gerne blasc genutzt, werde das jetzt aber nicht mehr machen. gibt ja genug (auch wenn englische) alternativen dafür. 

sorry, ich verstehts nicht... man hat eine WoW Datenbank, ein cooles Tool um Weltdaten rauszulesen, eine möglichkeit seine chars zu hinterlegen. kurzum genial. Dann bemerken plötzlich ein paar wirtschaffts hoschies: "hmm, diese page hat ja tausende hit's pro tag, da muss man doch was draus machen". 

Jetzt haben wir die scheisse:
- ein infoportal das niemand will weil es schon tausende gibt
- werbung und konsumzwang an allen ecken und enden
- banner mit extremst(!!) lustigen witzen (ironie off)
- hundsmiserable peformance
- völlig atypisches design für ne WoW Page (software ergonomie hoch 12... vorallem in diesem grellen weiss)

ich verstehs nicht. naja, mich habt ihr verloren. und ich denke ich werde garantiert nicht der einzige sein. 

fare well.
nata


----------



## Ouch (25. August 2006)

Tja, schade, dass auch hier wieder die M's gewonnen zu haben scheinen: Marketing, Media, Multi, Massenverdummung...
Offensichtlich reicht es als Webdesigner heutzutage Werbekunden an Land ziehen und php buchstabieren zu können - auch wenn man Ergonomie für eine Provinz in China hält.

Früher konnte man Blasc empfehlen, weil man dort schnell und einfach die gesuchten Informationen in Hülle und Fülle fand - heute bekommt man vor allem Augenkrebs.

...und tschüss


----------



## Geraint (25. August 2006)

nataladass schrieb:


> Dann bemerken plötzlich ein paar wirtschaffts hoschies: "hmm, diese page hat ja tausende hit's pro tag, da muss man doch was draus machen".


Das geht zwar nicht schon bei tausend Hits los, aber soclhe Offerten kommen ab einer gewissen Größe ganz automatisch, da hast Du recht. Dem Betreiber ist es dann allerdings auch überlassen, zu entscheiden, ob er das Angebot annehmen will. Ich hoffe ja (und würde das selbst auch machen), dass sich die Black Legion Leute zuvor über buffed.de und die Technik informiert haben. Dass es dann so in die Hose geht, ist leider traurig, ein problemloser Neustart hätte höchstens die Designkritiker auf den Plan gerufen...

Ich wünsch den Betreibern trotzdem viel Erfolg, werde mich aber selbst auch in Zukunft solchen Angeboten entziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Geraint


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

jo, absolute informationsüberflutung ohne ingalt...
werde auch auf andere seiten gehen um zu finden was ich suche.
sehr schade, fand blasc.de immer empfehlendswert...


----------



## WhiteWolf25524 (25. August 2006)

Leute wenn das Euer Ernst sein soll, dann wird BLASC (BUFFED) Baldo nur noch die datenbank von 2-3 Usern auflisten dürfen ! Warum wird hier ständig wwas verändert ?? Vor 1-2 Wochen erst eine neue URL und nun sonn Schrott ! die Aufgliederung Links finde ich gut aber dieses ganze andere gedöhnze ist ja wohl der Witz schlecht hin ...... Ich würde Euch raten dem Spuk ein Ende zu setzen und alles auf BLASC zuladen so wie sich gehört.


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

Die Seite ist einfach nichtmehr so schnell, simpel und augenschonend wie sie früher mal war, was auch der Grund war, warum ich Blasc benutzt habe und nicht Thottbot etc.
Wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit bekommt das Design zum alten zu wechseln wars das für mich mit der guten alten/neuen Blasc Datenbank.

Die neue Seite ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich ein Fortschritt sondern eher eine zurückentwicklung was die Bedürfnisse der Gamer hier angeht. Ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für viele andere wie man hier sehen kann.

Und wenn das hier aus finanziellen gründen egmacht wird, dann wird das wohl eher ein schlag ins eigene Gesicht, die Besucherzahlen werden (vermute ich) nichtmehr die alten sein.


----------



## Eltorrato@Kil&#39;Jaeden (25. August 2006)

Sanfte Grüsse!

Sorry liebe BLASC-Macher, das war ein Schuss in den Ofen!

Ich nutzte BLASC in der alten Form intensivst und habe die Datenbank auf meine HP mit allen Loots der MC-Runs verlinkt.

Wenn ich aber nun nach 1 Minute noch immer nicht das Gesuchte gefunden habe, geh ich wieder. Das passiert zwei, drei mal, dann komm' ich aber auch nicht mehr wieder.

Informationen müssen klar und deutlich strukturiert und errechbar sein - all das bietet diese Site nicht mehr, leider!

Dann werd' ich wohl, schweren Herzens, meine Links von BLASC wo anderst hinbiegen...

*- Zieht Mit Der Erdenmutter -*


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

Grauenvolles Design, das alte blasc.de hatte vom Design her schon nix mit WoW zu tun. Aber das hier ist ja unterste Schublade. Schlichtes Kühlschrank Blau-Weiss. Und genauso kommt die Seite rüber. Kalt, Eiskalt. Und dann erst die Startseite, vollgepackt mit Schwachsinnigen bildern die mehr Platz einnehmen als die eigentlichen Infos mit noch viel Schwachsinnigeren Sprüchen drauf. Da zuckt nicht mal mein Mundwinkel so unkomisch sind die. Da gehe ich doch lieber wieder zum alten thottbot zurück. ist zwar auch weiß, beschränkt sich aber einzig und allein nur auf die Infos. Brrr ist mir kalt.


----------



## Drik (25. August 2006)

Am besten man baut ein neues Blasc auf unter neuem Namen aber das Alte / änliche desin denk es gibt genug User hier wo davon ne Anhung hätten, im wohle der Blasc gemeinschaft.!


----------



## Radscha (25. August 2006)

Ich dachte zuerst blasc wäre off und das wäre nur so ne seite á la: Fehler 404 oder so, mit nen bissel mehr werbung, bis einer bei uns im Bündnisforum schrie;

ICH WILL MEIN ALTES BLASC WIEDER!!!

Naja, ich guck also nochmal nach und ... tatsverknaftig ...  Zwischen werbebannern, uninformativen gebrabbel, werbebannern und Werbung war eine Menüleiste zu erkennen und irgendwo zwischen den Werbebannern, dem Sinnlosen gebrabbel und den Werbebannern war auch klein und versteckt blasc zu lesen. 

An das design kann ich mich gewöhnen. Find ich jetzt nicht soooooooooo schlimm. Obwohl ich eine individuelle auswahlmöglichkeit (meinetwegen auch nur für registrierte) schon toll finden würde, weil "Weiß" passt nur zu stufe 1 zwerge und Gnome^^

Aber die übersichtlichkeit is schon ziemlich... ÜBEL. Da muss sich was ändern


----------



## Gast (zum letzten mal) :-( (26. August 2006)

Blasc ist schon gelöscht. 

Das war`s. Schade, dass man sich das wieder mal selber versaut.


Für alle die trotzdem noch hier mal reinsehen wollen, empfehle ich auf jeden Fall Adblock.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Also wer sich so eine Seite voller Werbung einfallen lässt und dazu noch in einer farbgebung, die so hell ist, dass mein ganzer wohnblock leuchtet, der glaubt doch nicht allen ernstes, dass hier noch lange, wir "lichtscheuen" vorbei schauen, bitte invertiert die farben wenigstens aber sowas, also bitte, nein danke.

mfg Bad, stellt euch nur mal vor blizzard würde von heut auf morgen auch gesamte wow um 30 gamma stufen erhöhen.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Achso.... erst einmal Erfolg mit vielen Usern haben und dann alle verkaufen ?

Also, so schnell wie die User gekommen sind....

*GEHEN SIE AUCH WIEDER !!!*

Und dann seht ihr sau blöd mit euren SPONSOREN aus.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

ich hab mir jetzt Scripts installiert die diese nervigen Flashbanner ausblenden, jetzt hab ich zwar viele weiße Flächen auf der Seite, aber ich muss diese Hackfressen nicht mehr sehen. =)
Bin dennoch weiterhin auf der Suche nach der Blasc-Alternative, da wird sich doch hoffentlich schnell was finden lassen...


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

jetzt habe ich einen grund um blasc zu deinstallieren!


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Mir gefällt das neue Design auch nich, weg damit, das kann man ja net ansehn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

www.debuffed.de


----------



## Lava (26. August 2006)

Ich muss leider meinen Vorrednern recht geben, die neue Seite war ein Griff ins Klo. 
Wenn es schon um Sponsorengelder geht, dann braucht Blasc bzw. Buffed doch auch User, oder? 
Diese werden nun sicherlich schnell abwandern, denn diese Seite ist echt so flexibel und schnell
wie ne rückenkranke Großmutter (und ich denke, sie riecht auch so).

Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein Backup der alten Seite... das solltet ihr schnellstens wieder einspielen !


----------



## BobMcCloy (27. August 2006)

Jungs ich sags mal in den einfachsten Worten: "Ihr habts Verkackt".

Das alte Blasc hatte ne schöne aufmachung gute infos und ne nette geschwindigkeit, alles faktoren die mich gerne wieder auf eine Seite zurück kommen lassen. Aber das was ihr hier verzapft habt ist ein undefinierbarer haufen html und php der zu dem noch total unnütz ist.
Tja schade ich dacht meine lieblings datenbank gefunden, jetzt werd ich mir ne neue suchen müßen.

Mfg ein sehr enttäuschter Blasc User


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

über das design eines kostenlosen service zu meckern ist ne frechheit.
typische "alles-muß-umsonst-sein" mentalität.

folgender vorschlag:
altes design, keine sponsoren, keine banner, keine sonstige werbung, 10 euro beitrag im monat.

welche lösung ist euch lieber?
dann doch lieber umsonst und die kommerziellen veränderungen in kauf nehmen.


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> über das design eines kostenlosen service zu meckern ist ne frechheit.
> typische "alles-muß-umsonst-sein" mentalität.
> 
> folgender vorschlag:
> ...



SCHWACHSINN !!!

Man kann auch ein wenig Kohle verdienen OHNE das Konzept zu verbrennen.
Aber inwieweit kann man noch verdienen, wenn keiner mehr kommt ???

Ich für meinen Teil werde nun alle Daten direkt auf meine Datenbank abgleichen.
Damit der Zugriff stimmt. Und der VServer kostet auch nicht die Welt für eine Privatperson.


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Und der VServer kostet auch nicht die Welt für eine Privatperson.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es einen V-Server gibt der auch das alte BLASC System verkraften würde. Vor allem nicht vom Traffic her (Icons etc.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Entäuschter Fan (27. August 2006)

Mir war BLASC in erster Linie wichtig, um das Profil meines Charakters zu veröffentlichen.
Doch was die Macher dieser überarbeiteten Seite hier nicht bedacht haben, ist, dass World of Warcraft ein dunkles Interface hat und darauf auch die Farben der Items abgestimmt sind. Schön und gut, dass ihr das Design dem Computec-Stil angepasst habt, aber damit vergrault ihr viele Alt-User.

Die Profilseiten sehen jetzt einfach grauenhaft aus, weil die Item-Farben und das grelle Design sich völlig abstoßen.

Das war mal wieder ein großer Schritt rückwärts.


----------



## [Natalie] (28. August 2006)

Wird das jetzt so bleiben oder bleiben diese Veränderung bestehen?

BLASC.DE war im Grunde nur interessant wegen seinem übersichtlichen Aufbau und kompakten Ablaufgrad. Mit buffed.de wirkt BLASC nicht mehr wie BLASC.DE

Natürlich braucht die Seite Sponsoren, aber schlank war BLASC einfach unübertreffbar. Doch jetzt glaub ich werden sie viele Teilnehmer verlieren. Naja, ich werde lieber anfangen mir selber ein Charakter Upload zusammenzubasteln, wenn sich bei BLASC nichts mehr zum guten wendet.

Schade eigentlich *winkt*


----------



## Maine (28. August 2006)

der Tenor hier ist ja doch recht einstimmig...
Hoffentlich bewirkts was


----------



## TeXer (28. August 2006)

Leute was habt Ihr denn aus Blasc gemacht? Das is ja zum kotzen, Blasc war die beste Seite was das schnelle Finden angeht, übersichtlich und man konnte nach Sachen suchen (Chars,Q's,Items). Den Schrott den Ihr hier verbockt habt schießt wohl den Vogel ab. Richtet ne Subdomain ein wo die originale Blasc-HP liegt, aber den Fuck hier tu ich mir nich an, sry für die harten Worte, Seiten werden im Regelfall besser, aber das hier geht ja wohl voll in die falsche Richtung.

Ich habs erst heute mitbekommen, wo die Gilde im TS über das derzeitige "Blasc" geschimpft hat, macht die Scheiße hier wieder weg, o. die Kunden tun es. Is ja schlimm.


----------



## trizzorb (28. August 2006)

habe mich heute hier angemeldet und war auch vorher noch nie hier... also mir gefällt das design schon aber nicht für eine WoW seite! das design passt vllt zu einer cs/css page aber echt nicht zu WoW!!!

aber das geschimpfe über die ladezeiten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen geht bei mir rucki zucki...

MKAY... ich bin raus



nachtrag: beiträge posten geht ja fast gar nicht! ganz ganz böse dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitta (28. August 2006)

"Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier" - das bestätigt sich wieder einmal mit diesem Threat! Das Design ist neu, anders, teilweise gegensätzlich aber auf keinen Fall schlecht.
Überladen? Ja, die Startseite geht genau den Weg den Google nicht gegangen ist, aber machen all die anderen Suchmaschinenbetreiber und Portale den selben Fehler und sind deshalb schlecht? Nein

Back to Topic: Die Seite ist neu - einige werden sich sicher an den Style gewöhnen, manche vielleicht nicht. Aber das Blascteam wird sicherlich noch viel Zeit in die Inhalte reinstecken bis sie die Startseite etwas lauflockern wird. Hier ein paar Pixel mehr Rand, da die Grafik etwas schmaler. Ich bin mir sicher das kommt noch. Nur heute nicht, denn die Jungs haben die letzten Tage und Nächte einige Überstunden hingelegt und sind noch nicht fertig mit den Inhalten und Optimierungen.

Dann noch ein fettes Grazi an das Blasc Team und die Projektleitung, die in solch kurzer Zeit (ich habe damals die Pressemeldungen auf der Computec Seite gelesen) es geschafft haben, etwas so großes hier aufzubauen. Nur schade, daß der Start etwas holprig war aber das ist schnell vergessen, denn die jetztige Performance überzeugt.

Hier noch meine Wunschliste:
http://buffed.de (ohne www)
lockere Startseite
dunklerer Hintergrund für Item-Icons da der Kontrast zu stark ist
Charseiten: die Umrandung, die die Qualitäts-info anzeigt, schmaler
mehr unterschiedliche Skyscaper (Grafik auf der rechten Seite)
Vorstellung von WoW Projekten
Bewertung von Kommentaren
Als Registrierter ausblenden von Kommentaren die eine Bewertungen unter x Punkte haben


----------



## B3N (28. August 2006)

Hallo Mitta,

vielen Dank für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, arbeiten wir ständig an der Seite weiter und versuchen natürlich auch den Wünschen gerecht zu werden (zumindest so weit wie möglich). 

Dann zu deinen Wünschen / Anmerkungen:

- buffed.de ist seit heute auch ohne www wieder zu erreichen
- die Startseite ist so sicherlich noch nicht final, da wird noch was passieren
- wir werden noch die Möglichkeit integrieren, für registrierte User, dass Farbschema der Seite zu ändern (hell/dunkel, dunkel/hell).
- Die Qualitätsanzeige der Ränder werden wir uns mal anschauen
- Die Banner werden bald getauscht und es werden diverse andere dabei sein
- Das ausblenden von Gast-Kommentaren kommt bald!


----------



## Vac (29. August 2006)

Hallo liebes Team von buffed.de, liebe User.

Ich teile zwar absolut die Meinung der Mehrheit hier, daß das alte BLASC um Längen ansprechender war, sehe aber keinen Sinn in diesen "ka**e, shice, ichgehe" Posts.

Daher mal sachlich gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also erstmal möchte ich Mitta widersprechen. Sicher, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Aber das allein dafür verantwortlich zu machen, daß hier ein Aufschrei durch die Menge geht - halte ich für zu einfach.

Das "alte BLASC" hatte einfach ein sehr ansprechendes Design, welches Funktionalität mit dem Geschmack vieler User verband. Mir persönlich hat es besonders optisch gefallen und das gab den Ausschlag es als Hauptinfoquelle zu nutzen (Farbkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Gute Infos - auch sehr umfassend - gibt es heutzutage auf vielen Seiten zu WoW. Also geht es auch darum, mit dem Design zu punkten.

Kommt man nun auf die neue Seite, ist man versucht sie wegzuklicken. Man hat das Gefühl auf einen Werbelink gekommen zu sein, welcher schrecklich überladen wirkt. Ich habe erst nach zweimal wegklicken BLASC erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sicher man wird sich, wenn man will auch daran gewöhnen. Aber GEWÖHNUNG ist nicht zwangsläufig gleichbedeutend mit sich WOHLFÜHLEN auf der Seite. Da könnte also eine Tendenz zum Weggehen entstehen, die ja keiner hier will...Betreiber und User.

Daher nun zum Kern...an das Buffed-Team :

Ihr hört die Stimmen. Technisch gesehen und auch sicher von den Infos 1A-Arbeit. Möchte da nix kritisieren.

Allerdings würde ich sachlich /signen bei den Fans des alten Designs. 

Würdet ihr es in Betracht ziehen ob der vielen vielen Stimmen hier das GESAMTE alte BLASC-Design erweitert um einige Infos und einige (mehr) Werbung auf Buffed.de zumindest als Option anzubieten ?

Also kein schlichte Umstellung von hell auf dunkel sondern ein so-nah-es-geht-am-"classic"-BLASC Layout ?

Oder ist das völlig ausgeschlossen egal was hier gepostet wird ? 

Kennen ja eure Vorgaben nicht. Aber es könnte mehr sein, als nur die Umgewöhnung, was hier zum Ausdruck kommt. Sicher macht ihr euch auch Gedanken dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Teil ihr sie mit uns ?

Liebe Grüße
Vac


----------



## Dormelosch (29. August 2006)

Na also, das hört sich doch ganz vielversprechend an. Ich hoffe dass alle Kritikpunkte in Betracht gezogen werden. Auch, dass die Änderungen nicht nur schlappig umgesetzt werden. Eine Möglichkeit das Design wirklich an das alta Blasc anzunähern dürfte per CSS nun wirklich kein Problem sein. Ich hoffe das Beste!!!


----------



## [Natalie] (29. August 2006)

Ich schließ mich Vac's Meinung an und interessiere mich auch ob es möglich wäre nah an das allte klassische Blasc zu kommen. Das war halt das was Blas so besonders machte.

Ich hoffe zumindest das sich bald etwas ändert, irgendwie würde mir nämlich das aktuelle Aussehen eher vergraulen.


----------



## JokerGermany (30. August 2006)

Mitta schrieb:


> Threat



Wer bedroht hier jemanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic:
Ich fand das alte Blasc Design auch viel besser und da ich in der Gilde andauernd der war, der genervt hat wegen "die Seite mit den 5 Buchstaben" oder "Blasc.de", wurde ich jetzt sofort gefragt, was mit Blasc passiert ist.

Ich fand das alte Design auch viel besser, da es Teilweise wie schon gesagt sich mit dem zu hellen Farbschema der Buchstaben beißt und ansprechender fand ich das alte auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Ordnung, die find ich aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, die nachdem man auf Suchen gedrückt hat. (Nur die mittlere Spalte^^)

achja, dann fände ich instanzenkarten mit anzeigen von Mobs usw. sau cool!

Wie schon Vorgeschlagen, wäre es gut, wenn man NPC kommentieren kann.


Achja, zu der Werbung kann ich nix sagen: firefox + Adblock.

Einen Rückzieher könnt ihr nicht machen, weil ihr ja jetzt abhängig seit, oder?


----------



## Sarunia (30. August 2006)

@thread eröffner

du hast meine volle zustimmung.
1. man findet nichts mehr auf anhieb wie bei blasc.
2. charaktere findet man eh nich (vermisse das nette fenster wo man einfach den charnamen eingegeben hat und schon war er nach servern sortiert da)
3.hässlich grau
4.lam wie sau.


mfg Sarunia

p.s.: werde mich wohl anderweitig orientieren


----------



## Nautum (30. August 2006)

Dito


----------



## Roran (30. August 2006)

Sarunia schrieb:


> @thread eröffner
> 
> du hast meine volle zustimmung.
> 1. man findet nichts mehr auf anhieb wie bei blasc.


In der Navigation steht ganz groß BLASC,
da findest du alles was zu Blasc gehört.



Sarunia schrieb:


> 2. charaktere findet man eh nich (vermisse das nette fenster wo man einfach den charnamen eingegeben hat und schon war er nach servern sortiert da)


Das gibts immer noch,
nur ist es nicht mehr links in der Navigation zu finden,
sonder ganz rechts oben in der ecke deines Browsers.



Sarunia schrieb:


> 3.hässlich grau
> 4.lam wie sau.
> mfg Sarunia
> 
> p.s.: werde mich wohl anderweitig orientieren


Also ich nutze auch schon über 1 Jahr BLASC,
und war immer begeistert wie schnell Blasc war.
Aber im Moment haben die Server viel Last,
aber das legt sich wieder,
und meine Suche bei Blasc ist mitlerweile wieder schneller als nach dem start von Buffed.de.

Es kommt alles wieder ins Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vac (3. September 2006)

*weiter auf Antwort der Buffed.de-ies wart*


----------



## B3N (4. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an Vac für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag.

Wie bereits oben von mir geschrieben, werden wir die Möglichkeit anbieten auf ein anderes Farblayout zu wechseln, dieses wird sich farblich am alten BLASC orientieren, was wir aber definitiv nicht mehr anbieten werden, ist das komplette alte Design.


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

Wie wär's denn, wenn unter blasc.de die bisherige Seite kommt?
Als zum ersten mal in den News von buffed.de die rede war, verstand ich das eigentlich auch so...
Als dann buffed.de aufgeschaltet wurde, hab ich das für einen Serverfehler gehalten ^^

So Long
Ras


----------



## Eries (6. September 2006)

Ich hatte immer 2-3 Browserfenster mit BLASC im Hintergrund offen, wenn ich WoW spielte.
Aber von DIESER Seite werde ich mich verabschieden und alles aus meinen Favoriten werfen,
Denn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sie ist hässlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sie ist schrill



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sie ist überladen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sie verursacht Übelkeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sie will mir Infos aufzwingen, die mich nicht interessieren


Die "Macher" haben wohl nicht bedacht, dass WoW auch von erwachsenen Spielern gespielt wird und nicht nur von 10-12jährigen.

Und jetzt gehe ich meinen Augenkrebs kurieren. 
Machts gut und meldet Euch, wenn sich das Niveau wieder an BLASC genähert hat.


----------



## Willmasta (6. September 2006)

Naja.... 


Ich fand die alte Page schön und gut aber einfach zu schlicht.
Ich find diese her von den Stil viel besser, wobei ich sagen muss die Farben gefallen mir auch nicht.


Ach ja was mir noch eingefallen ist.

Lange Ladezeiten???

Jungs und Mädels kauft euch schnelleres Internet, lasst den Virencheck laufen und/oder kauft euch einen neuen PC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Will


----------



## Wiedergänger (6. September 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank an Vac für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag.
> 
> Wie bereits oben von mir geschrieben, werden wir die Möglichkeit anbieten auf ein anderes Farblayout zu wechseln, dieses wird sich farblich am alten BLASC orientieren, was wir aber definitiv nicht mehr anbieten werden, ist das komplette alte Design.




Und wann wird das sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

__________

Und zu euch anderen ich verstehe überhaupt nicht was ihr habt wen ihr BLAC so gut fandet dan macht das style doch noch lange kein Grund die Seite so zu beschimpfen als wäre sie irgend ne ..... Seite ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar habe ich mich auch erschrocken als mich das grelle lich angestrahlt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich bekomme immer noch die selben infos wie zuvor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wen ihr alle labbert ich use die seit nicht mehr dann hört doch mit dem DOOFEN GESPAME und GEFLAME  auf wie : DIE SEITE IS SCHEISSE / STINK/ oder sonst was.

Den das einzige was DOOF ist und SUCKT sind Leute die nur Flamen und keine Verbesserungsvorschläge bringen.

Auch und wen ihr geht, dann geht, aber geht mit Gott (und ohne Kommentar) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Sorry is nicht meine Aufgabe so was zu Sagen/schreiben aber ich konnte es nicht bei mir behalten.


Güsse an alle BLASC user und ans BLASC Team trotz allem gute Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha (13. September 2006)

Einer der positiven Effekte vom neuen BLASC: Ich hab mir AdBlock drauf gemacht ^^

Werbung in Maßen ist ja völlig OK, und so lange die Werbung dazu dient die Serverkosten zu decken und / oder mit dem Unternehmen - das ihr ja jetzt seid - Profit zu machen lass ich mir das auch gerne gefallen. Zumal Werbebanner (oder Werbung in anderer Form) ja auch mehr oder weniger die einzige Möglichkeit ist mit einer Internetseite überhaupt Geld zu machen.

BLASC hatte definitiv eine Daseinsberechtigung und hat vieles besser gemacht als Allakhazam oder WoW-Handwerk. Das Design war schon damals nicht wirklich mein Ding, kam mir ziemlich spacig vor, was so gar nicht zu WoW passt. Aber gut, Design ist immer Geschmackssache. Sachen wie der Charupload, die Suche nach Items, Quests, etc., die Kommentarfunktion, das alles war super umgesetzt und wurde von mehreren Millionen WoW'lern rege genutzt. Auch die Geschwindigkeit war bei BLASC immer besser als bei der Konkurrenz.

Der Speed stimmt auch bei buffed wieder einigermaßen. Und die Funktionalität blieb ja - bis auf den Charupload der im Moment nur eingeschränkt funktioniert - erhalten. Aber dieses ganze Kommerzielle drumherum geht mir irgendwie gegen den Strich.

Der WoW-Spieler / Die WoW-Spielerin ist doch keine Melkkuh die man ausnehmen kann wie eine Weihnachtsgans. Erst bezahlt man den Kaufpreis für WoW, dann bezahlt man regelmäßig eine monatliche Gebühr um spielen zu können, demnächst kommt das AddOn das sich mit Sicherheit 80% der Leute auch kaufen werden, InGame und auf diversen WoW-Themenwebsites wird man mit Gold-Werbung zugemüllt, und BLASC wird zu buffed und klatscht gleich mal vier (!!) riesige Werbebanner auf alle Seiten + ein Werbebanner im Forum (in annehmbarer Größe) + Werbung für Alternate + Werbung für intel.

Ich finds ja gut wenn man sein Hobby zum Beruf machen und damit Geld verdienen kann, aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben. In jedem PC-bezogenen Heft (PC Games, PC Action, Chip, um nur die zu nennen die ich selber durchgeblätter habe) macht ihr Werbung für buffed.de damit bloß jeder WoW'ler die Seite ansurft. Durch die Domainweiterleitung von blasc.de auf buffed.de kann man sich außerdem sicher sein dass alle alteingesessenen BLASC-User auch auf buffed vorbeischauen. Und tadaa, schon hat man die 60 Millionen Page-Impressions von BLASC im Sack und durch die Printwerbung nochmal 20 Millionen mehr.
Sicher ein gutes Argument bei den Werbefutzis. Und bringt bestimmt ordentlich Schotter.

Inhaltlich muss man ja nicht viel tun. Das alte BLASC als Basis nehmen, neues (seriöses? allgemeinültiges? schlichtes? auf jeden Fall aber einfallsloses maus-grau/blaues) Design drüber, und 25% der Seite mit Platzhaltern für Werbung ausstatten. Und dann kann man ja erstmal PIs sammeln und gucken ob sich die Sache lohnt. Wenn's gut läuft steigen die Preise für Werbung, in Zukunft wird dann in jedem Platzhaltet nen anderes Game beworben, dann kommen die ersten Flash-Banner, irgendwann vielleicht PopUps, und zu guter letzt die LayerAds. Vielleicht auch 'ne monatliche Gebühr von 10 Euro um irgendwelche Gildentools oder Itemstats-Tools oder Charupload nutzen zu können, vielleicht auch ein Premium-Bereich in dem man die Werbebanner gg. eine Gebühr abschalten kann.

Sorry Leute, aber das ist aus meiner BLASC-Nutzer-Sicht der Weg in die falsche Richtung und hoffentlich ein Schuss in den Ofen. Ich kann nur hoffen dass die vielen Kommentare hier euch dazu bringen das Ruder nochmal rumzureißen, sonst könnt ihr euch auf eine Stufe mit Allakhazam und Thottbot stellen und IGE am besten gleich nen Kaufvertrag zuschicken.


----------

